# The soul calibur fanatic group therapy



## idolomantis (Nov 28, 2008)

I like this game.. more than tekken games.

i found SC3 the best of all.

i like fighting with: nightmare, zasalamel, yun-seong, kilik, and mitsurugi.

voldo is just creepy XD

who else plays this?

to bad it isn't online :/


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 28, 2008)

I love soul caliber, though I haven't played the 3rd edition (more familiar with SC 1 from...back in the day).


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 29, 2008)

Knightmare FTW  

Im waiting to get the 4th one when it gets slightly lower, at the moment though its little bug planet  

BTW has anyone seen knightmare in the 4th one?

They kinda made him look stupid &lt;_&lt;


----------



## revmdn (Nov 29, 2008)

I play a lot of Halo 3, although I'm not that good, as it is very competitive. But I love the whole story line. Also, I play a lot of Gears of War 2.


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 29, 2008)

just got the one last weapon of cervantes  (the undead pirate)

and yeah morph, nightmare is kewl  

and i like this game cause of the random stuff in tales of souls..

"you felt like being watched" and some weird creature coming out


----------



## revmdn (Nov 29, 2008)

Have you played Dead Space? Really, really scarey. At least for me. I didn't realize it was that type of game when my friend told me about it.


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 29, 2008)

nope, but i do not really like game were you get a hearth attack from some zombie popping up..

i like fighting games with weird weapons(Sc3, bleach blade battlers) adventure games(much..)

and futuristic games were you can shoot stuff with future plasma weapons.

i also like shadow of the colossus


----------



## The_Asa (Nov 29, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> nope, but i do not really like game were you get a hearth attack from some zombie popping up..i like fighting games with weird weapons(Sc3, bleach blade battlers) adventure games(much..)
> 
> and futuristic games were you can shoot stuff with future plasma weapons.
> 
> i also like shadow of the colossus


Don't forget God of War


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 29, 2008)

-Asa said:


> Don't forget God of War


yeah  

and of course the god of games: pacman.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 29, 2008)

OMFG, dead space is pure genious i reckon, one of the best games ive ever played!


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 29, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> OMFG, dead space is pure genious i reckon, one of the best games ive ever played!


i don't even know dead space XD

tell me more please?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 30, 2008)

Its a survival horror kind of game, theres no HUD either, you have to look at the bar on your character which makes it more cinematic, its an over the shoulder 3rd person, and it is really atmospheric and stunning graphics  

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=M5QO7J9KRqM

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=4DmsDICPnjg


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 30, 2008)

looks ok but not exactly my genre.. i did play -trapped-in-space-with-monsters(prey, dino crises 3)) kinda games but they ain't the best for me.

but i did play turok(the one with the dinos) at a friends place.. cool


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Feb 21, 2009)

I have not played the 3rd one, i own the second one, and i use nightmare


----------



## revmdn (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm playing a lot of Gears of War 2, and still Halo 3.


----------

